

Happy Birthday, Bill Gates You Made Steve Jobs Possible - iapi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidcoursey/2011/10/28/happy-birthday-bill-gates-youve-changed-our-world-way-more-than-that-jobs-guy/2/

======
iapi
I don't support authors opinion thought that "Bill Gates You Made Steve Jobs
Possible"

